# Dégouté pour l'offre étudiante Mac + iPod



## Joffrey (11 Octobre 2007)

Et oui, je viens de recevoir un joli courier d'apple me disant que l'offre étudiante d'un mac + iPod est désormais jusqu'au 15 octobre et plus jusqu'au 30 octobre. Moi qui espérait franchement commander à partir du 26 pour avoir iMac + léo + iPod !!!  
Je ne sais pas très bien ce que je dois faire...


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Et oui, je viens de recevoir un joli courier d'apple me disant que l'offre étudiante d'un mac + iPod est désormais jusqu'au 15 octobre et plus jusqu'au 30 octobre. Moi qui espérait franchement commander à partir du 26 pour avoir iMac + léo + iPod !!!
> Je ne sais pas très bien ce que je dois faire...



ben dis tu voudras pas le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière des fois que...???non mais!!!
c'est quand même logique, c'est déjà une belle offre mac +ipod alors bon filer léopard en plus...

en plus c'est possible que tu aies léo en commandant le 15 vu que d'après les rumeurs il serait en précommande à cette date sinon tu devras te "contenter" d'un mac et d'un ipod...


----------



## answald (11 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Et oui, je viens de recevoir un joli courier d'apple me disant que l'offre étudiante d'un mac + iPod est désormais jusqu'au 15 octobre et plus jusqu'au 30 octobre. Moi qui espérait franchement commander à partir du 26 pour avoir iMac + léo + iPod !!!
> Je ne sais pas très bien ce que je dois faire...



Ce n'est pas la peine de s'énerver pour cela.
La meilleure que tu aies à faire est évidemment de profiter de l'offre. 
Léopard, tu pourras l'avoir peut-être pour moins cher s'il sort à la fin du mois.
Ou sinon, tu pourras l'avoir pour 129 .


----------



## Joffrey (11 Octobre 2007)

answald a dit:


> Ce n'est pas la peine de s'énerver pour cela.
> La meilleure que tu aies à faire est évidemment de profiter de l'offre.
> Léopard, tu pourras l'avoir peut-être pour moins cher s'il sort à la fin du mois.
> Ou sinon, tu pourras l'avoir pour 129 .


Boh m'énerve pas, mais c'est dommage qu'ils changent soudainement la date..., parce que sincèrement l'OS est de toute façon inclu dans l'iMac, donc que ça soit Tiger ou léo l'offre est de toute façon pour un iPod comme cadeau... 



> c'est déjà une belle offre mac +ipod alors bon filer léopard en plus...


 
Dans cette offre apple file déjà Tiger...


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Boh m'énerve pas, mais c'est dommage qu'ils changent soudainement la date..., parce que sincèrement l'OS est de toute façon inclu dans l'iMac, donc que ça soit Tiger ou léo l'offre est de toute façon pour un iPod comme cadeau...
> 
> 
> 
> Dans cette offre apple file déjà Tiger...



bon ben tu auras tiger


----------



## thecocoteam (11 Octobre 2007)

Joffrey a dit:


> Et oui, je viens de recevoir un joli courier d'apple...


 
Comment se fait-il que tu aies recu un courrier de Apple, j'ai rien recu de mon cote .... Sinon, je reste pendant un an en Angleterre et je souhaiterai egalement acheter un mac avec l'offre etudiante, cependant Apple UK n'a pas change les dates de l'offre et la date limite est toujours au 30 octobre. Est-ce normal?​


----------



## Joffrey (11 Octobre 2007)

thecocoteam a dit:


> Comment se fait-il que tu aies recu un courrier de Apple, j'ai rien recu de mon cote .... Sinon, je reste pendant un an en Angleterre et je souhaiterai egalement acheter un mac avec l'offre etudiante, cependant Apple UK n'a pas change les dates de l'offre et la date limite est toujours au 30 octobre. Est-ce normal?​


j'aurais du pr&#233;ciser courriel  je suis inscris &#224; la newsletter. Ben je ne comprends pas pk en UK c tjs le 30...  Bah nous verrons bien d'ici lundi s'il y a une annonce, sinon tant pis je commande!!!

PS: Apparemment c'est seulement pour la Belgique, puisque je vois qu'apple store france c'est toujours pour le 30...


----------



## dmo95 (11 Octobre 2007)

C'est dommage alors... bah tu as qu'à le commander en france ?  je me porte garrand tu veux mon adresse ?? 

Non arretons les plaisanteries oui effectivement je pense qu'il vaut mieu le commander avec l'offre iPod puisque Léopard n'est pas indispensable d'autant plus que Tiger est vraiment bien !! Donc le switch d'OS peut attendre et en plus Léopard coute moins qu'un iPod nano même que le bas de gamme.

DONC FONCE !!!


----------



## Doug (11 Octobre 2007)

Sur l'Apple store c'est encore &#233;crit jusqu'au 30 octobre. Si c'est avant le 15 dans ce cas c'est qu'Apple pr&#233;pare quelque chose de gros.


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Octobre 2007)

Doug a dit:


> Sur l'Apple store c'est encore écrit jusqu'au 30 octobre. Si c'est avant le 15 dans ce cas c'est qu'Apple prépare quelque chose de gros.



quelque chose de la taille d'un léopard sans doute...


----------



## anthoprotic (11 Octobre 2007)

Comptez-vous chanceux, Au Canada l'offre finissait le 15 septembre


----------



## ideoblc (12 Octobre 2007)

Et en Cor&#233;e on n'a pas droit &#224; une telle offre...


----------



## lanss07 (12 Octobre 2007)

Heu.... tu es s&#251;r de ton info ?? sur le store belge c'est toujours marqu&#233; jusqu'au 30... &#231;a me semble tr&#232;s bizarre qu'ils changent la date comme &#231;a au dernier moment... 
En tout cas je viens d'appeler l'apple store france pour &#234;tre sur que c'est bien jusqu'au 30, et on m'a bien confirm&#233; que "oui".
Tu les a appel&#233; ?


----------



## Joffrey (12 Octobre 2007)

Un Mac exécute Microsoft Office pour faciliter votre travail personnel. Comme il est également équipé d'iLife, il vous permet, à peine déballé, de créer des albums photo, de la musique et de chatter en vidéo.**
Alors, choisissez un Mac avec votre remise Education et un iPod nano avant le 15 octobre 2007 et vous obtiendrez 130. Ce sera votre première décision brillante de lannée scolaire.*

http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...84D8A&node=home/campaigns/back_to_school_2007

En tout cas le store de france, finlande, grande bretagne, suisse garde la date du 30 octobre...


----------



## arnaud217 (12 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,

A la fin de l'extrait de texte que tu nous a mis en copie, il y a aussi "Besoin de conseils? 0800 93 932".

Appeler ne te donnerait-il pas une réponse définitive sur la date de fin de cette offre promotionnelle?


----------



## Joffrey (12 Octobre 2007)

arnaud217 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> A la fin de l'extrait de texte que tu nous a mis en copie, il y a aussi "Besoin de conseils? 0800 93 932".
> 
> Appeler ne te donnerait-il pas une réponse définitive sur la date de fin de cette offre promotionnelle?


C'est ce que j'ai l'intention de faire en rentrant des cours ;-) je vous tiendrais au courant... surtout que lorsque je simule l'achat d'un iMac, et qu'ensuite il me propose de prendre un iPod avec, il dit jusqu'au 30 dans les conditions...


----------



## joseph2.0 (12 Octobre 2007)

l'appe store belge affiche bien 15 octobre comme date limite de l'offre
http://store.apple.com/Apple/WebObj...84D8A&node=home/campaigns/back_to_school_2007
est-ce qu'on doit s'attendre à la meme chose pour le store francais?et surtout pourquoi changer si rapidement ca fait longtemps qu'ils connaissent la sate de sortie de leopard en interne non?


----------



## arcanomancer (12 Octobre 2007)

J'ai encore eu une pub Apple à l'entrée de la fac aujourd'hui ! Il y a marqué jusqu'au 30/10 dessus... 
Téléphone et négocie, c'est pas compliqué


----------



## Joffrey (12 Octobre 2007)

J'ai téléphoné mais ils ne veulent rien entendre " c'est indépendant de notre volonté" arffffffffffff lol


----------



## Doug (12 Octobre 2007)

Suffit d'imprimer le coupon de remboursement et de le renvoyer avec la condition du 30 en fluo... Juridiquement ils n'ont pas le droit de mettre la date au 15.


----------



## milou660 (14 Octobre 2007)

le mieu que tu es a faire c'est de commander lundi 15 et si leopard sort comme prevu le 26 tu n'aura qu'a payer pour l'avoir les frais d'expedition normalement d'habitude c'est ce qu'il font.Donc commande lundi parce que ces ofdfres ils les font profiter a ceux qui on commander dans un delai de deux semaines avant donc sa devrai passer a moins qu'il sorte le 31....


----------

